# Dankung metal camouflage sniper



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I have developed a liking for the Dankung style slingshots and started out on wrist rockets so I ordered the Metal Camouflage Sniper. It shipped and came in promptly. Out of the box it was not in a shooting condition in my opinion. They had 4 strands of 17/45 attached to a pouch I would only use on a light pull BB shooter. When folded there was only 3/8 of an inch of leather pouch to hold with a 1/4 inch bearing. So that made the pouch 3/4 by 1/2. The strands of 17/45 were only 6 inches long. My grip was not strong enough too pull this with such a small pouch and short bands. If this is how they all come from the factory I think most will not be satisfied with this. Other than that the slingshot looks and feels good. I will be making a new pouch and longer bands so I can see how it shoots.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I usually like the dankung stuff... but I havent tried this model.


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

it's made for Chinese


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

I think it's made as a very compact pocketable model with the wrist-brace.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

If you're not slant eyed a Dankung won't work well either.

Just kidding!!! Couldn't resist! LOL!!!


----------

